# Fresh Flounder for Lunch



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my wife is an accomplished angler. she can outfish anyone any day of the week. (especially me).
yesterday, she and a couple of her coworkers went down to Sebastian Inlet for some jetty fishing.
here is a short video of a snook she caught which was 1/2" too short to keep. Snook on the Rocks
one flounder that is barely big enough to keep - it will be steamed in a bamboo steamer today.
the 4# Sheepshead was caught last week and was frozen for another day. (probably baked in the oven).
so we always have some kind of fish in the freezer. (fresh and saltwater varieties).










* 4 pound Sheepshead*


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice sheepshead. I caught a few off the rock groins on Galveston Island.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, I used to live near there. When my daughter was young I would take her and her friends across the road to the mudflats and the kids liked playing in the water there.

Some guy asked me once to go shrimping under the bridge there at night but that didn’t appeal to me. They said if you shined a light down you’d see thousands of eyes looking at you and that’s what turned me off.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Snook fishing was my drug of choice back when I lived in S. Florida. Very cool fish and lots of really cool stories to tell.
That black Drum is a beauty. Very good to eat as well.
Flounder is also excellent and any fish just caught are really the very best.
I miss salt water fishing. My wife is also a good angler. She is patient. I am not. I like catching....lol

Back in high school we went to Sebastian to surf. We would sleep on the beach back then. Can't do that anymore?
I grew up in Miami and lived all over south Florida before coming here to SC.
I also worked on a drift fishing boat at the age of 13. I handled the whole boat and customers each day during the summers. Great times. Great times!

Johnny are you in Palm Bay? We almost moved there a couple years ago.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Flounder is delicious and so is fluke wild caught that is.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

JV - no, I am a little South of Orlando. it is an hour's drive to Sebastian.
the wife wants to go to Bass Pro in the morning for a new rig, and maybe
Tuesday morning, down to Sebastian. we will go in separate cars:
she has the patience of Job and will sit there for 12 hours and not move.
if I haven't caught anything in 30-45 minutes, I move. nothing in two hours,
I come back home. (it's a system LOL).

and although they are similar in appearance, the Sheepshead and Black Drum are different.
my wife will eat the drum that is less than 5 pounds. any larger and they
get worms and parasites that make them yucky (and health hazard).
the Red Drum is the same - over 5 pounds, we throw it back.










this is what she brought home a couple of weeks ago:
Red Drum (Red Bass), sea trout, and small black drum.










and another weird fish that people hardly see is the "Look Down".
big as a dinner plate and very thin - tastes similar to pompano.










.


.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> JV - no, I am a little South of Orlando. it is an hour's drive to Sebastian.
> the wife wants to go to Bass Pro in the morning for a new rig, and maybe
> Tuesday morning, down to Sebastian. we will go in separate cars:
> she has the patience of Job and will sit there for 12 hours and not move.
> ...


I am the same way, if I don't catch anything within 30 or so minutes, I move. I will usually stick it out maybe 4 hours if I haven't caught anything yet. My wife out fishes me also just about every time we use to go fishing. She hung a big catfish that broke her 50 pound test line the last time we went. She doesn't fish like I do, I keep telling her she ain't going to catch anything fishing like that, but she catches way more than I do. lol


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm the same way, 30 minutes and nothing, time to move.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnny thanks for the clarification on the black drum. Had you not corrected me, I would have never known the difference.
Nice catch there to. 
Where do you guys go to fish for snook? I worked for the flood control district out of the Miami office and we had access to the dams all over Miami north to Ft. Lauderdale and south to Homestead.
Talk about a fun job. My helper and I had a rod and reel each behind the seat of our truck.

Our day consisted of going to our pick of structure, do a little maintenance and then fish. We would get bait or catch our own. Was nice to have this access and we had keys to all the levies in our section of the Everglades.
The job really was to good to be true.
To much freedom for me at that age. Today I would be their best employee! And still get my line wet!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J.V. if you ever see a sheepsheads teeth you will never forget what fish it is.


----------

